# Alten Rechner neu aufrüsten. Grafikkarte oder CPU?



## grafikkarte_2gb (11. Mai 2014)

*Alten Rechner neu aufrüsten. Grafikkarte oder CPU?*

Hi 

Meinen Rechner habe ich im Jahr 2008 über hardwareversand.de zusammen bauen lassen.

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4850  (512mb)
Mainboard: Gygabite EP45-DS3P
RAM: 4x - DDR2 (PC2-6400) - Kingston (99U5315-038.A00LF) 701681FD (1024MB)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

Zu jener Zeit konnte ich fast alle Spiele, in einer hohen Auflösung, spielen.

Nach so vielen Jahren stellt mein Rechner plötzlich hohe Ansprüche. Er braucht ein wenig länger zum Laden.
Starcraft 2 kann ich beispielsweise zwar weiterhin in einer hohen Auflösung spielen,
allerdings beginnt er zu glühen, sobald mehrere Einheiten auf einem Fleck zu sehen sind.
(z.B. 3.vs.3 Spiel)


Ich habe mir überlegt, liegt es womöglich an meiner Grafikkarte oder an meiner CPU?
Ich habe die Hardwarekomponenten des Öfteren vom Staub gereinigt. Dennoch vermute ich
dass evtl. ein kleine Hitzeschaden / Verschleiß entstanden ist.

Ich möchte nicht mehr als 120 - 140 € investieren.

Einen neuen Rechner möchte ich vorerst nicht kaufen. Was würdet ihr mir raten?
LG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Mai 2014)

Gehts jetzt NUR um Starcraft 2 oder willst du auch andere "aktuelle" Games spielen.
Und in welchen Details & Auflösung?

Prinzipiell muß man sagen das es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt noch in diesen PC zu investieren.
Denn:


Für mehr Performance in Starcraft 2 gibts keine CPU die schneller ist als dein E8400
Denn Starcraft nutzt nur einen Kern wirklich aus. Da nutzt also auch ein Quadcore nix.
Also müßte da schon mal ein neues Mainboard+CPU+RAM (DDR3) her. Für Starcraft 2 am besten eine aktuelle Intel-CPU
Die GPU würde zwar für Starcraft 2 in niedrigen Details ausreichen. Aber für alle anderen aktuellen Spiele wäre die HD 4850 schon viel zu langsam. Also müßte für andere Games auch eine neue Grafikkarte her
Das würde also alles auf ein komplett neues System hinauslaufen.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (12. Mai 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Gehts jetzt NUR um Starcraft 2 oder willst du auch andere "aktuelle" Games spielen.
> Und in welchen Details & Auflösung?
> 
> Prinzipiell muß man sagen das es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt noch in diesen PC zu investieren.
> ...



Hallo Eol_Ruin,
danke für deine Antwort. Nett von dir 

Ich spiele außerdem noch Heros and Generals sowie Leage of Legends.
Mein Rechner ist außerdem auch mein Arbeitsrechner.

Ein neues Mainboard? 
Kann mein altes Mainboard keine neuwertigen Grafikkarten mit 2048 Mb akzeptieren?

Ich glaubte ich kaufe mir eine neue CPU und gut ist. Aber anscheinend ist das nicht möglich.
Warum ist das nicht möglich?

Besten Dank auch.
LG


----------



## HanFred (12. Mai 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Ich glaubte ich kaufe mir eine neue CPU und gut ist. Aber anscheinend ist das nicht möglich.
> Warum ist das nicht möglich?


 Aktuelle CPUs verwenden einen neuen Sockel. Für LGA775 sind keine wesentlich schnelleren Prozessoren mehr erschienen.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2014)

ich würde auch ausschließen das irgendwelche Hitzeschäden aufgetreten sind, da der Rechner abschaltet bevor das passiert und das hätte sich dann durch Emittierung von magischen blauen Staubes geäußert 
Wenn ein Rechner länger braucht zum Laden, liegt das eher an der Fragmentation der Dateien auf der Festplatte


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Hast Du denn auch mal die Wärmeleitpaste bei CPU und Grafikkarte erneuert? Und was wird denn heiß, hast Du das gemessern? nur CPU oder nur Grafikkarte, oder beides?


WENN, dann würd ich für Dein Budget die Grafikkarte aufrüsten: eine AMD R7 260x kostet 90-110€ und könnte ca. doppelt so schnell wie Deine 4850 sein. Aber an sich - sofern Du mit der Performance an sich noch zufrieden bist - würd ich eher was weiter sparen und dann auch CPU+Board+RAM neu holen.

Ein nagelneues Mainboard (ca 50€) + moderne Intel-CPU (Pentium G-Serie, 50€) + 4GB RAM 30€), also für ca 130€ wäre schon besser als Deine jetzige CPU+RAM. Die modernen Pentium-G sind nämlich in Games so stark wie es ein Quadcore wäre, der noch auf Dein Mainboard passt. Aber WENN man schon alles erneuert, würde ich nicht nur nen Pentium nehmen, sondern einen i5-4570 oder so, der kostet dann aber allein bereits 160€


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

Danke,

*Herbboy*, *Enisra,*
*HanFred*
*Eol_Ruin*

Vielen dank für die Antworten.
Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten

Entweder ich besorge mir eine neue Grafikkarte
oder 
ich kaufe mir eine neue CPU, Motherboard und eine neue Grafikkarte

Ich habe mir überlegt folgende Komponenten zu kaufen.
Bitte um Abnahme:

AMD FX-8350 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+
Gigabyte GA-970-DS3P, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX
Club 3D Radeon R5 230 Noiseless Edition, 2GB GDDR3, DVI, VGA, HDMI

Was haltet ihr davon?

Oder ich kaufe mir NUR eine neue Grafikkarte

Sonderposten: XFX RADEON HD 6570 650M 2GB DDR3 DUAL DVI, Mini HDMI
http://forum.pcgames.de/members/849650-eol_ruin.html


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Hui, du hast echt ein miese Händchen für Hardware.  Die beiden Karten sind jeweils schlechter als deine HD4850.

edit: Hmm, der große Panda hat eigentlich recht. Da du mit dem E8400 den Top Zweikerner für den S775 hast, lohnt ein Upgrade auf einen modernen Zweikerner nicht. Der E8400 hält sich noch immer sehr gut. (Heute, fast zwei Jahre nach dem Test, sieht's noch immer okay aus.)

Würde dann auch lieber bloß eine nette R7 260X holen.


----------



## Vordack (13. Mai 2014)

Die von Herb empfohlene Graka.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2014)

Der AMD 8350 wäre zwar ganz gut, aber eine R5 230 wäre extrem schwach, das ist nur was für PCs, bei denen es keine Onboardgrafikkarte gibt. Und die AMD 6570 wäre zwar schon viel viel viel besser, aber bei weitem immer noch nicht gut.

Wie gesagt: eine R7 260X, das wäre für Dein Budget die beste Karte, die Du bekommen kannst. Und so lange Du keine Games spielst, bei denen mindestens vier CPU-Kerne Pflicht sind (oder ein ganz moderner Dualcore nötig ist), brauchst Du erst mal nicht unbedingt ne neue CPU.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

Hi.

Ich denke wir sind uns Alle einig.

Ich lege mir dann eine *R7 260X *zu. Ich gehe davon aus, 
dass mein altes Motherboard damit gut zurecht kommt? 
Mainboard: Gygabite EP45-DS3P

Wie gesagt, ich gehe davon aus, dass beim Spielen, der Rechner etwas flüssiger läuft als sonst. 
Nichts ist "perfekt", von daher.


@*svd* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Bist du dir sicher? ; - )
*XFX RADEON HD 6570 650M 2GB DDR3 DUAL DVI, Mini HDMI

Ist ja im Vergleich zu meiner Alten deutlich besser ; - )
http://forum.pcgames.de/members/1157467-svd.html


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Heh, ja, ich bin mir da schon sicher.
Bei den AMD Karten schaut man, in erster Linie, nicht nur auf die erste Zahl, welche die Generation kennzeichnet, sondern auf die Zahlen 2-4, welche quasi die Leistungsklassen und Rangordnung angeben

Die HD 6*5*70 ist langsamer als die HD 5*6*70. Letztere ist wiederum langsamer als die HD 4*7*70.
Das diese langsamer als die HD 4*8*50 ist, dürfte klar sein. 

Nnatürlich werden spätere Generationen schneller und effizienter, etc. Das spielt schon eine Rolle.
Um herauszufinden, ob du tatsächlich einen Upgrade machst, kannst du immer Test lesen. Oder fragen.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Heh, ja, ich bin mir da schon sicher.
> Bei den AMD Karten schaut man, in erster Linie, nicht nur auf die erste Zahl, welche die Generation kennzeichnet, sondern auf die Zahlen 2-4, welche quasi die Leistungsklassen und Rangordnung angeben
> 
> Die HD 6*5*70 ist langsamer als die HD 5*6*70. Letztere ist wiederum langsamer als die HD 4*7*70.
> Das diese langsamer als die HD 4*8*50 ist, dürfte klar sein.


 
Sorry, aber das Ganze ist total irreführend ; - )

Ich kaufe mir ein Auto mit Klimaanlage. Und ohne Klimaanlage fährt sich das ding schlechter? ; - ) Oder wie?

Was würdest du mir noch raten?

Neu umrüsten oder wie Herb schon sagte, neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, das ist total irreführend. Grafikkartenhersteller profitieren von den Fehlkäufen der Kunden doppelt. 

Was du machst, hängt alleine vom Geld ab. Wenn du nicht viel ausgeben magst... Eol hat ja schon erwähnt, dass StarCraft 2 nicht ordentlich für Mehrkernprozessoren programmiert worden ist. Da entscheiden der Takt (beim E8400 ja recht hoch) und die Grafikkarte über die Performance. Für SC2 würd ich's also wie Herb machen. Nur die Grafikkarte.

Falls du doch mehr Kohle locker machen kannst, dann umrüsten. Für eine ordentliche Basis (CPU, Board, RAM) wären halt ca. 250€ notwendig. Die dazu passenden (sprich nicht ausbremsenden) Grafikkarten fingen halt bei 170€ an...


----------



## Vordack (13. Mai 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Ganze ist total irreführend ; - )
> 
> Ich kaufe mir ein Auto mit Klimaanlage. Und ohne Klimaanlage fährt sich das ding schlechter? ; - ) Oder wie?



Häh?  

Die erste Ziffer bei den Karten ist für die Generation, die zweite Ziffer für den Leistungsgrad.

Also ist im Normalfall eine 4670 besser als eine 6470, wobei letztere neuer ist. Die letztere könnte auch schneller sein wenn es einen großen Leistungssprung beim GEnerationswechsel gegeben hat. Deswegen empfielt es sich Benchmarkls zu lesen.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, das ist total irreführend. Grafikkartenhersteller profitieren von den Fehlkäufen der Kunden doppelt.
> 
> Was du machst, hängt alleine vom Geld ab. Wenn du nicht viel ausgeben magst... Eol hat ja schon erwähnt, dass StarCraft 2 nicht ordentlich für Mehrkernprozessoren programmiert worden ist. Da entscheiden der Takt (beim E8400 ja recht hoch) und die Grafikkarte über die Performance. Für SC2 würd ich's also wie Herb machen. Nur die Grafikkarte.
> 
> Falls du doch mehr Kohle locker machen kannst, dann umrüsten. Für eine ordentliche Basis (CPU, Board, RAM) wären halt ca. 250€ notwendig. Die dazu passenden (sprich nicht ausbremsenden) Grafikkarten fingen halt bei 170€ an...


 
Ist Mein Motherboard zu der von Herb erwähnten Grafikkarte kompatibel? Will keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.


LG


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, das passt.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, das passt.


 
Gibt's denn noch irgendwelche Neuerungen, die dir einfallen, sobald ich die Graka installiere?

Einheiten könnten evtl. schneller geladen werden? Richtig? Oder würde ich mir das nur einbilden?

Ein große Anzahl von Einheiten auf einem Fleck sind kein Problem für den Rechner?
D.h. das Spiel läuft weiterhin flüssig?


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

In welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? Und mit welchen Grafikeinstellungen? (Also grob. Alles auch hoch, mittel oder eher niedrig?)

Für das Verhalten der Einheiten wird wohl der Prozessor zuständig sein. Wenn es jetzt in Massenschlachten nicht ruckelt, wird's auch nachher nicht ruckeln. Aber die Einheiten werden halt quasi schneller gezeichnet. Du solltest schon eine deutlich spürbar höhere Mindestbildwiederholrate haben. Das Spiel sollte schon flüssiger laufen und schöner dabei aussehen.

(Nur schade, dass die 260X nicht schneller als die HD5870 ist.)


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

Nur 1280 * 1024...

Mittlere Einstellungen.

Früher waren es halt hohe Einstellungen.

Also wenn du's sagst, vertraue ich dir mal...


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Oh, eh nur 1280x1024. (War auch meine vorige Auflösung.)

Vlt. wäre auch eine Neuinstallation von Windows ratsam, falls das schon länger her ist.
Da dein Spiel- aber auch dein Arbeitsgerät ist, nehme ich mal an, dass das eher nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Oh, eh nur 1280x1024. (War auch meine vorige Auflösung.)
> 
> Vlt. wäre auch eine Neuinstallation von Windows ratsam, falls das schon länger her ist.
> Da dein Spiel- aber auch dein Arbeitsgerät ist, nehme ich mal an, dass das eher nicht in Frage kommt.



Absolut. Kommt nicht in Frage! 

Ich benötige viel Zeit zum Neuinstallieren. 

Aber eine neue GraKa wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, da ich nur gelegentlich zocke.
Früher sah das entsprechend anders aus.



Jetzt bin ich etwas älter geworden


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2014)

Es gibt mit manchen alten Board ab und an Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten, aber das wirst Du dann merken und könntest die Karte zurücksenden, FALLS das passieren sollte. Leider kann man das aber nicht im Voraus wissen, das sind halt echt wenige Einzelfälle, in denen es mal Probleme gibt.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt mit manchen alten Board ab und an Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten, aber das wirst Du dann merken und könntest die Karte zurücksenden, FALLS das passieren sollte. Leider kann man das aber nicht im Voraus wissen, das sind halt echt wenige Einzelfälle, in denen es mal Probleme gibt.


 

Moment! Wie jetzt?
Ich dachte es sei SAFE?

Schöne viele Grüße

ps. oder meinst du etwa, es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten?
Im obigen Post stehen doch meine Daten geschrieben.
Welches Motherboard ich nutze.


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Naja, zu wirklich 100% kann das natürlich niemand garantieren. Bei PC Hardware und den unzähligen Kombination...

Aber es sollten keine Probleme zu erwarten sein. Zumindest deutet nichts im Vorhinein auf eine Inkompatibilität hin.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (13. Mai 2014)

Schon klar, dass die Welt da draußen voller Gefahren ist. 
Nichts im Leben läuft "perfekt".


Aber danke für dein Posting 

Edit: Ich bin wirklich gespannt. Wenn die ankommt und ich sie dann
installieren tu.

Muss ich dann noch den Treiber installieren? Wie macht man das?
Alten Traiber deinstallieren?

Bitte um eine Rückmeldung


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

An sich muss man den alten Treiber nicht deinstallieren, aber um ganz sicherzugehen: Systemsteuerung, da sollte es nen Punkt "Programme deinstallieren" geben, da suchst Du dann halt nach dem alten Eintrag und deinstallierst die Treiber. 

Hast Du denn DVI bzw. HDMI am Monitor? Wenn ja, dann nutz das auch - falls Du also im Moment noch VGA nutzt, dann bestell ein DVI-Kabel mit. 


Und wegen der Kompatibilität: es ist halt so, dass es GANZ ganz ganz - GANZ selten mal Probleme gibt mit einem alten Board und einer neuen Karte. Das ist aber so selten, dass man nicht sagen kann "Die Grafikkarte X läuft nicht auf dem Mainboardmodell Y" - ich habe das aber nur erwähnt, damit Du nicht - FALLS es ausgerechnet in Deinem Fall ein Problem gibt - was zum Meckern hast    man kann es halt nicht 100% GARANTIEREN, das ist alles, worum es ging. Nur zu 99,9% kann man sagen "da wird es kein Problem geben"     WENN es ein Problem gibt, dann hast Du normalerweise schon beim Start des PCs gar kein Bild. Kaputtgehen kann aber nix.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo und hier meldet sich wieder der Threadersteller 

Ich möchte noch zusätzlich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass meine alten Komponenten, siehe 1. Seite, nicht komptaibel mit dem Gehäuse sein können. 

Besteht denn evtl. Gefahr? Habt ihr euch mein Mainboard mal angeschaut?
Würde mich sehr über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du schon ein neues Board hast oder nicht, aber auch das alte Board ist ein normales von Gigabyte im Sortiment geführtes Modell mit ATX-Standard, das Netzteil hat dann 100 pro auch ATX - und ATX ist seit zig Jahren genormt, da würde selbst ein 12 Jahre altes Board in ein modernes Gehäuse passen 

Du kannst also jedes Gehäuse nehmen, das auch ATX hat - und das sind die allermeisten. Es gibt auch µATX, da passen halt nur kleinere µATX-Boards rein. Die würde wiederum nebenbei gesagt in das größere ATX-Gehäuse aber problemlos passen.


Du musst lediglich wegen der Grafikkarte und dem CPU-Kühler aufpassen, denn gute Gamerkarten und sehr starke Kühler sind halt groß - aber auch da gibt es massenhaft Gehäuse, die auch für moderne starke Karten und Kühler groß genug sind - was genau dann in Frage kommt, hängt nur vom Budget ab. Ab 30€ gibt es ausreichende Gehäuse, 50-60€ ist schon gut, mehr als 80€ "Luxus"


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (22. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du schon ein neues Board hast oder nicht, aber auch das alte Board ist ein normales von Gigabyte im Sortiment geführtes Modell mit ATX-Standard, das Netzteil hat dann 100 pro auch ATX - und ATX ist seit zig Jahren genormt, da würde selbst ein 12 Jahre altes Board in ein modernes Gehäuse passen
> 
> Du kannst also jedes Gehäuse nehmen, das auch ATX hat - und das sind die allermeisten. Es gibt auch µATX, da passen halt nur kleinere µATX-Boards rein. Die würde wiederum nebenbei gesagt in das größere ATX-Gehäuse aber problemlos passen.
> 
> ...



Super. Danke für deine Antwort.

Bisher habe ich keine neuen Hardwarekomponenten gekauft.
Also muss ich mir darüber weniger sorgen machen 

Frage. Wo soll ich denn das Gehäuse kaufen? Ich habe leider Gottes erfahren, dass bei hardwareversand mittlerweile auch gebrauchtware verkauft wird. Das ist nicht wirklich in meinem Sinne.

wäre alternat.de in Ordnung?
LG


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Super. Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Bisher habe ich keine neuen Hardwarekomponenten gekauft.
> Also muss ich mir darüber weniger sorgen machen
> ...


 ALLE Läden verkaufen auch Rücksende-Produkte - die Frage ist nur, ob sie es kennzeichnen, und hardwareversand hat an sich extra immer dabeistehen so was wie "Packung geöffnet" oder "leichte Gebrauchsspuren" oder "Zubehör fehlt". Die Artikel, wo das nicht dransteht, sind immer neu. Wo ich selber rel. oft gehört hab, dass eindeutig bereits geöffnete Ware versendet wurde, war mindfactory, aber in letzter Zeit hab ich davon selten gehört. Aber so oder so: wenn ganz klar nicht dran ist, dar ein Shop das auch. Es kann aber natürlich immer vorkommen, dass ein Shop einen Artikel zurückgesendet bekommt wegen "Nichtgefallen", ihn checkt, alles 100% okay ist oder zu sein schein und man ihn "normal" verkauft, und "empfindliche" Kunden merken vlt., dass das Produkt doch zumindest schon en Mal ausgepackt wurde - "gebraucht" ist das deswegen aber ja noch lange nicht, zudem hat man ja auch Rücksenderecht. FALLS was dran sein sollte, weswegen das Produkt nicht korrekt funktioniert, hast du erst Recht Rückgaberecht.

Aber zB bei Grafikkarten passiert es oft, dass die Leute die Karte zu Hause auspacken und dann merken, dass sie einfach nicht passt - da gibt es dann eigentlich keinerlei Grund, diese Karte als "gebraucht" zu kennzeichnen. Das wäre geradezu lächerlich  

Grad bei nem Gehäuse ist die Befürchtung aber ohnehin unbegründet, denn das einzig Nachteilige, was da durch ein "bereits kurz benutzt" passieren kann, wären sichtbare Schrammen, und die sieht man ja. Da kann man also sofort meckern, und Schrammen können auch beim Transport eines nagelneuen Gehäuses passieren.

An sich sind aber hardwareversand. mindfactory, alternate allesamt seit vielen Jahren etabliert und seriös


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (22. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ALLE Läden verkaufen auch Rücksende-Produkte - die Frage ist nur, ob sie es kennzeichnen, und hardwareversand hat an sich extra immer dabeistehen so was wie "Packung geöffnet" oder "leichte Gebrauchsspuren" oder "Zubehör fehlt". Die Artikel, wo das nicht dransteht, sind immer neu. Wo ich selber rel. oft gehört hab, dass eindeutig bereits geöffnete Ware versendet wurde, war mindfactory, aber in letzter Zeit hab ich davon selten gehört. Aber so oder so: wenn ganz klar nicht dran ist, dar ein Shop das auch. Es kann aber natürlich immer vorkommen, dass ein Shop einen Artikel zurückgesendet bekommt wegen "Nichtgefallen", ihn checkt, alles 100% okay ist oder zu sein schein und man ihn "normal" verkauft, und "empfindliche" Kunden merken vlt., dass das Produkt doch zumindest schon en Mal ausgepackt wurde - "gebraucht" ist das deswegen aber ja noch lange nicht, zudem hat man ja auch Rücksenderecht. FALLS was dran sein sollte, weswegen das Produkt nicht korrekt funktioniert, hast du erst Recht Rückgaberecht.
> 
> Aber zB bei Grafikkarten passiert es oft, dass die Leute die Karte zu Hause auspacken und dann merken, dass sie einfach nicht passt - da gibt es dann eigentlich keinerlei Grund, diese Karte als "gebraucht" zu kennzeichnen. Das wäre geradezu lächerlich
> 
> ...



Sehr nett von dir! Wie kann ich mich bei dir bedanken?

Ich habe meinen Rechner damals auch über Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen. 
Aber das was du geschrieben hast, ist sehr plausibel.

Ich bin damals immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich zu 100% NEUWARE bekomme. Aber dem ist offensichtlich nicht so.

Bin da leider sehr empfindlich, wenn es um bereits ausgepackte WARE geht. 

Kannst du mir noch bitte ein Gehäuse für 37 € empfehlen. (Ohne Schnickschnack) Am Liebsten über Elektronik & Technik online kaufen | ALTERNATE Online Shop

Viele nette Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2014)

wenn du den hast zusammenbauen lassen, woran hast du denn dann gemerkt, dass es keine Neuware war? oder meintest du das nur allgemein?

Du könntest zB das nehmen Thermaltake Versa H21, Geh? oder Aerocool Vs-3, Geh?

oder das Cooltek K2 Full-Black Rev. C, Geh?  hat aber kein USB3.0, was man per Cardreader aber auch nachliefern könnte


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (22. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du den hast zusammenbauen lassen, woran hast du denn dann gemerkt, dass es keine Neuware war? oder meintest du das nur allgemein?
> 
> Du könntest zB das nehmen Thermaltake Versa H21, Geh? oder Aerocool Vs-3, Geh?
> 
> oder das Cooltek K2 Full-Black Rev. C, Geh?  hat aber kein USB3.0, was man per Cardreader aber auch nachliefern könnte



Hi und danke!

Was hälst du von diesem Gehäuse hier?
Sharkoon MS120, Geh

Passt da meine alte Graka rein? 
Ich möchte keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2014)

Grafikkarte passt sicher, da gehen welche bis 36cm rein, und das wäre ne Monsterkarte. Aber das Gehäuse hat nur µATX, d.h. Dein Mainboard passt da nicht rein


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (24. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Grafikkarte passt sicher, da gehen welche bis 36cm rein, und das wäre ne Monsterkarte. Aber das Gehäuse hat nur µATX, d.h. Dein Mainboard passt da nicht rein



Das ist sehr nett von dir. Danke.

Ich möchte ein Gehäuse haben, welches eine sehr gute Airodynamic entwickelt. (Hoffentlich habe ich es richtig geschrieben).
An den Seiten muss ein "Gitternetz" vorhanden sein, damit ich mindestens 2 Lüfter installieren kann. Auch vorne, also an der
Front, wo sich der Powerbutton befindet, muss ein 120er Ventilator passen.

Mir geht es auch darum, dass mein Rechner durch Überhitzung geschützt werden soll.

Mein Netzteil befindet sich immer oben. Seit wann sind die Netzteile unten? Habe ich irgend Etwas verpasst?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Die modernen Gehäuse und Hardware-Teile sind so gebaut, dass Du auf keinen Fall mehr als zwei Gehäuselüfter brauchst: einen vorne unten, der Luft ansaugt, und einen oben/mitte hinten, der Luft rausbläst. Da brauchst Du echt keine Sorge zu haben - Seitenlüfter sind wirklich nicht nötig, können sogar in der Summe dazu führen, dass der normale Luftstrom gestört wird. 

Die Gehäuse, die ich nannte, sind alle einwandfrei geeignet - es kann halt sein, dass da je nach dem nur EIN Lüfter mit dabei ist, aber du kannst ja dann einfach einen zweiten vom alten Gehäuse nehmen oder auch einen für 6-7€ dazubestellen


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (24. Juli 2014)

Mein Netzteil kann ich tatsächlich auch unten einbauen? Ist das möglich? Habe das sonst nie so erlebt. 

LG


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Das ist bei vielen modernen Gehäusen seit ein paar Jahren so. Inzwischen gibt es sogar mehr Gehäuse für ATX-Mainboards, bei denen es unten eingebaut wird als welche, wo es oben hinkommt. Bei Gehäusen für "Gaming"-Hardware sind es sogar fast 10 mal mehr Modelle, wo es unten hinkommt, guckst Du: PC-Geh da sind ATX-Gehäuse mit mindestens Platz für Grafikkarten bis 28cm oder länger. Bei Netzteilposition hast Du keine 50 "oben", aber über 400 "unten" 

 Da hat sich wohl gezeigt, dass das Netzteil für den Luftstrom nichts bringt, vlt. sogar eher stört, oder dass es für die CPU besser ist, das "oben" nichts anderes mehr ist. Daher wird das inzwischen meist unten eingebaut und hat mit der Luft IM Gehäuse nix mehr zu tun (es saugt seine eigene Luft von unter dem PC an und bläst es dann hinten raus)


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (9. August 2014)

Hi und danke für deinen Beitrag. 

Ich habe mich nun für das "Billigteil" entschieden.

Sharkoon VS3-S PC-Gehäuse grün: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder

Sharkoon Vaya PC Gehäuse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder 

Sharkoon Technologies REX3 Eco Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Alternate verlangt 9,99 € für Transportkosten, was ja nun wirklich Wucher ist.

Deswegen bleibt Amazon mein Favourite. Wobei die Gefahr besteht, dass B-Ware verschickt wird.
Nichts gegen Amazon, aber die seperaten Verkäufer bieten keinen sicheren Schutz.


Was hälst du davon, meinen CPU Kühler auszutauschen? Also der von INTEL ist anscheinend kein Burner.
Soll ich mir einen guten kaufen? Oder Kühler einfach entstauben und neue Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Hi und danke für deinen Beitrag.
> 
> Ich habe mich nun für das "Billigteil" entschieden.
> 
> ...


 Wucher? ^^ Na, da übertreibst Du aber... 20-30€, DAS wäre Wucher. Klar: wenn Du halt etwas bestellen willst, was so billig ist, kommen einem 7-10€ natürlich viel vor. Aber die Versandkosten haben halt nix mit dem Kaufpreis zu tun, und ein Paket kostet halt je nach dem, wie der Shop das einberechnet und was es wiegt, 5-10€. Manche Läden berechnen das extra, andere preisen das in ihre Ware ein und haben dann dafür "versandkostenfreie Lieferung". Amazon ist da ja extrem aggressiv in Sachen Versandkosten, die haben das ja hier in D quasi erst "erfunden", dass es überhaupt kostenfreien Versand selbst für günstige Produkte gibt - das ist aber an sich nicht normal, da nutzt Amazon auch seine Macht aus und verlangt von DHL und Hermes Billigpreise, weswegen die Paketboten oft mies bezahlt schuften "dürfen"

Und wenn Du etwas über einen Händler orderst, der nur ÜBER Amazon verkauft, musst Du trotzdem aufpassen, da können dann je nach Händler doch noch Versandkosten anfallen. Also da auch genau hinschauen.


Zu den Gehäusen: das Vaya hat am wenigsten Platz für Grafikkarten, das würde ich nicht nehmen. Das REX3 hat Platz für Karten bis 29cm, und du kannst einen 120mm-Lüfter hinten montieren, dafür ist aber wohl kein Lüfter im Lieferumfang. Beim VS3 hast Du 35cm Platz für Grafikkarten und es ist schon ein Lüfter vorne mit dabei, aber hinten ist nur Platz für einen 90mm-Lüfter, was nicht so toll ist (lauter als 120mm). Ansonsten sind die sicher beide ähnlich, sind halt wirklich sehr billig und haben nicht mal USB3.0-Ports


Und wenn Du eh schon bestellst, dann wäre ein CPU-Kühler auch nicht verkehrt. Zb ein Scythe Katana 4 wäre nicht teuer und würde schon einiges bringen.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (10. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wucher? ^^ Na, da übertreibst Du aber... 20-30€, DAS wäre Wucher. Klar: wenn Du halt etwas bestellen willst, was so billig ist, kommen einem 7-10€ natürlich viel vor. Aber die Versandkosten haben halt nix mit dem Kaufpreis zu tun, und ein Paket kostet halt je nach dem, wie der Shop das einberechnet und was es wiegt, 5-10€. Manche Läden berechnen das extra, andere preisen das in ihre Ware ein und haben dann dafür "versandkostenfreie Lieferung". Amazon ist da ja extrem aggressiv in Sachen Versandkosten, die haben das ja hier in D quasi erst "erfunden", dass es überhaupt kostenfreien Versand selbst für günstige Produkte gibt - das ist aber an sich nicht normal, da nutzt Amazon auch seine Macht aus und verlangt von DHL und Hermes Billigpreise, weswegen die Paketboten oft mies bezahlt schuften "dürfen"
> 
> Und wenn Du etwas über einen Händler orderst, der nur ÜBER Amazon verkauft, musst Du trotzdem aufpassen, da können dann je nach Händler doch noch Versandkosten anfallen. Also da auch genau hinschauen.
> 
> ...




Also in Bezug auf Altern***, bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass ein Fehler unterlaufen ist
In deren Webseite steht geschrieben, dass Sie bis 5 KG -> 5,95 € verlangen. Der Preis ist wirklich gut.

Beim Suchen fand ich ein Gehäuse. Gewogen hat das Teil, soweit ich mich erinnere unter 5 KG.
Verlangt haben sie dennoch 9,99 Versandkosten. Das hat mich dann schon zum Nachdenken gebracht. Mein Gott,
 möglicherweise war das ein Fehler. Ich will es nicht schlecht reden.

Ich versuch's über Amazon- Kostenlose Lieferung sei Dank:

[ x ] Dein CPU Kühler - Scythe Katan 4
[ x ] Sharkoon Technologies REX3 Eco Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich hoffe mein Mainboard und meine GraKa passen rein.
Zudem möchte ich deine neu genannte Grafikkarte einbauen. Die werde ich wohl im nächsten Monat einsetzen.

Der CPU Kühler passt sicher auf mein CPU Chip? Ich hoffe das Alles reibungslos flutscht.

Ich habe noch 2x  140mm Gehäuse Lüfter rumliegen. Die baue ich dann ein.
Mein alter Rechner, glüht und schwitzt, wenn ich eine Flashanwendung öffne. Wird Zeit, das Ding mal zu
säubern : - ) Spielen geht nämlich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Noch nicht mal Leage of Legends.

Übrigens - die Kostenlose Lieferung war eine Erfinung von Ebay [ Kostenloser Versand ]. Würde ich jetzt mal behaupten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Also in Bezug auf Altern***, bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass ein Fehler unterlaufen ist
> In deren Webseite steht geschrieben, dass Sie bis 5 KG -> 5,95 € verlangen. Der Preis ist wirklich gut.
> 
> Beim Suchen fand ich ein Gehäuse. Gewogen hat das Teil, soweit ich mich erinnere unter 5 KG.
> ...


 Das Vaya und das REX3 wiegen ja beide mind 5kg, daher sind die 10€ kein Fehler, und das VS03 wiegt weniger und wird bei alternate auch mit 7€ Versand angezeigt. Normalerweise sind die Sachen aber auch viel wertvoller, wenn mehr als 5kg zusammenkommen, so dass normalerweise die um 3€ höheren Versandkosten sicher so gut wie niemanden stören 

Es ist aber selten, dass ein Shop da noch wegen des Gewichts unterscheidet AUSSER es geht wirklich um schwere Sachen, zB nen 60 Zoll-LCD kann nicht der normale DHL-Service bringen, da muss es ein Speditionsservice sein, und das kostet dann deutlich mehr als ein normales Paket. 


Und wegen "versandkostenfrei": lass dich davon nicht zu sehr ablenken - wenn ich da bei Amazon schaue, kostet das Gehäuse 33,74€ und der Kühler 25,89€ Scythe Katana 4 (SCKTN-4000)  . Das sind 59,63€. Wenn ich die beiden Sachen per Preisvergleich aber über zB hardwareversand.de aufrufe, sind es 29,41€ Sharkoon REX8 Economy   und 20,65€ Scythe Katana 4 (SCKTN-4000) , das sind zusammen nur 57,05€ TROTZ 6,99€ Versandkosten  



Der Kühler muss passen, der ist an sich für alle Sockel/CPUs geeignet, auch ältere. Ich hab jetzt den Überblick grad nicht: was hast Du denn nun für ne CPU und Grafikkarte? Mit dem Board wird es keine Probleme geben, da hast Du ja 100pro ATX oder µATX, und die passen beide in ein ATX-Gehäuse.







> Übrigens - die Kostenlose Lieferung war eine Erfinung von Ebay [ Kostenloser Versand ]. Würde ich jetzt mal behaupten.


 ebay? ^^  Die sind doch gar nicht dafür bekannt, Versandkostenfrei zu sein, allein schon deswegen weil ebay ja kein Shop ist, sondern nur ein "Marktplatz" für Händler und Privatleute. Da hängt es nur vom Anbieter ab, ob der Versandkosten nimmt oder nicht. An sich war ebay ja für private Leute da, damit die ihre alten Sachen versteigern können, und der Hauptspruch bei angebotenen Artikeln war immer (und ist es auch immer noch oft): "Ebay-Gebühren ich, Versand Du", wenn es darum ging, wer die Kosten zu tragen hat 

Aber als Amazon vor ca 12-13 Jahren aufkam, da haben die vor allem damit für Furore gesorgt, dass alles ab 20 Euro versandkostenfrei ist. Ich wüsste jedenfalls keinen Shop, der schon damals auch für geringe Bestellwerte so was angeboten hat.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (14. August 2014)

@* Herbboy*

Nun habe ich alle Produkte erhalten:

- Sharkoon Gehäuse (s
- Wärmeleitpaste für CPU
- CPU Kühler

Vor dem Kauf des Midi Towers, habe ich mich schlau gemacht und mir die Feedbacks von 
dem seperaten Amazon Verkäufer durchgelesen. Es waren durchaus positive Berichte dabei
sporadisch bemängelte Jemand dass schon bereits Mal ausgepackt wurde.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, über diesen Händler zu kaufen, weil nur vereinzelnd, bzw.
sehr wenig schlechte Rezensionen über den Verkäufer geschrieben wurde.

Nun habe ich Gestern das Paket erhalten. Allein schon der Karton, sah aus, als würde dieser
schon ein paar Retour-Wege hinter sich haben ; - )

Ich habe auch Bilder gemacht. 

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass oben mit durchsichtigem Klebeband die Öffnung zu gemacht wurde.
Beim Öffnen dann, zog ich das Ding vorsichtig raus. Es war umgeben von einer Hülle, die normalerweise
hätte zugeschweist müssen! War sie aber nicht. Auch hatte Sie schon merkwürdige kleine "Löcher" oder "Pünktchen"
und Schrammen.

Meine Vermutung liegt nahe, dass das Produkt schon mehrmals zurückgeschickt wurde und der Verkäufer
B-Ware verkauft aber uns darüber NICHT in Kenntnis setzt.

Ein Beutelchen in dem Tower befand sich auch. Allerdings wurde dieser eigenartig einem Draht befestigt.
Die Tüte hatte ebenfalls Löcher und Schrammen.

=/

Was meinst du? B-Ware?

Edit: Hatte kurz davor noch eine Email an den Verkäufer gesandt und ihn gefragt. Ich bekam erst nach 4 Tagen
eine Antwort:

Dass angeblich Neuware verschickt wird. Also "unaugepackte" Ware.

Edit:

Kleiner Nachtrag. Habe mir unboxing Video auf Youtube angeschaut. Das mit dem Tesa Band ist anscheinend
normal bei Sharkoon. Und bei einigen waren die Kartons ansatzweise beschädigt.

Edit³: Interessanterweise auch wieder ein Video entdeckt. Sharkoon Tower mit Beutechlchen beim Auspacken entdeckt ; - )
Scheint also normal zu sein.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (14. August 2014)

Okay. Habe einige Beiträge im Internet gelesen. Scheint normal zu sein. Das ein Beutel im Tower "rumhängt".


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2014)

Ja, das wird oft so gemacht, damit es nicht "rumfliegt" und damit man es auch schnell entdeckt


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (16. August 2014)

Vielen Dank.

Alle Hardware Komponenten wurden demontiert und gesäubert, anschließend in das neue Gehäuse eingesetzt.

Das Sharkoon Rex Gehäuse ist solide verarbeitet, auch die Qualität ist völlig in Ordnung.
Der CPU Lüfter Synthe ist für meinen Geschmack völlig überteuert. Leider war der Einbau auch eine riesen Fummelei.

Aber schien alles zu klappen. Auch das Verbinden der Kabel liefer fehlerfrei ; - ) Zumal ich kein Computer Freak bin.

Meine CPU Temperatur beim nichts tun: 33 Grad Celsius. Davor waren es 49 Grad.

Mein Rechner läuft insgesamt um ca. 19 % schneller. Wie kommt das denn?


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2014)

Was genau hast Du denn ersetzt? Nur Gehäuse und Kühler? Evlt war die CPU vorher SO heiß, dass sie verlangsamt wurde ^^


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (27. August 2014)

*Bitte um Hilfe:*

mein 6 Jahre alter Rechner (4 Mal neu installiert) funktionierte bisher auch nach neu "Umstellung und Reinigung" -> Neues Gehäuse und CPU Lüfter, einwandfrei. Die Temperaturen waren top. Aber auch weil der Rechner vom Staub befreit wurde.

Spiele konnte ich viel flüssiger spielen, nach dem ich den Rechner vom Staub befreit habe. Das Lief dann so 6 Wochen.

Allerdings war die Partition C mit der Zeit schon voll. Weil ich auf Grund meiner Arbeit, viele PSD und JPG Dateien gespeichert habe. Da kommen auch so um die 39 GB.

Nun habe ich bemerkt, dass wenn zu viele Anwendungen auf einmal gestartet werden, mein Rechner damit nicht klar kommt. Beispielsweise war der Flashplayer am "Ruckeln" oder er hat etwas länger gedauert. Oder habe ich mit Photoshop ein Katalog erstellt, hat sich WINDOWS plötzlich aufgehangen. Das war sonst NIE so der Fall. Ich konnte sonst unzählige Anwendungen auf einmal starten.

*PROBLEM:*
Er hing sich auf, ich habe den Power Button 5 Sekunden lang gedrückt und ihn wieder hochgefahren. 
Wie üblich erscheint beim Starten die Bios Infos, dass DVD/CD Laufwerk Leer ist und Windows gestartet wird. 
Allerdings ist das 1. Bios Info Bild (mit Channel usw) Punktartig bzw. der Hintergrund schwarz, aber umbegebn von doppel Punkten "*:*"
Etwa so:

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : Bio s::::
Channel Info enable : : : : :
bla bla : ::: ::: bbla bla :::
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :

2. Bios Bild ist normal.

Dann wie gehabt, kommt die Windows 7 Lade Animation (bunte Kugeln) und der Windows Sound: doch plötzlich, geht das Bild wieder aus.
Rechner läuft zwar noch, aber mein Monitor, meint zu behaupten, dass er keine Lust mehr hat, mit dem Rechner eine Verbindung aufzubauen.
Monitor ist an, aber ist halt schwarz.

Könnte evtl. die Grafikkarte einen Schaden davon getragen haben? Oder zu wenig Power? Oder vllt. doch meine Festplatte?

Was ist nun zu tun? Mein Rechner läuft jetzt auf abgesicherten MODUS.
Funktionert. Aber eben nur eingeschränkt. Ich werde jetzt die wichtigsten Dateien sicherstellen.

Rechner neu installieren? 
Oder etwas doch neuen Rechner kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Schwer zu sagen, was da genau ist, aber es könnte die Festplatte sein. Mach die doch mal ab, ob du dann problemlos den PC starten und ins BIOS gehen kannst und dort "rumnavigieren"

zudem könntest Du mal Knoppix runterladen Knoppix - Download - CHIP - das ist eine Linux-Version, die Du mit dem passenden Programm wie zB CD Burner XP auf eine CD brennen kannst ( "Iso Image brennen" ). Die CD dann einlegen, auch am besten wenn die Festplatte abgesteckt ist, und dann den PC von der CD booten lassen. Wenn das geht und dann in Knoppix normal "arbeiten" kannst, dann könnte in der Tat die Festplatte der Grund fürs Problem sein. Die kannst Du wiederum mal mit einem Tool wie HD Tune nach Fehlern scannen, am besten nen kompletten/intensiven Error Scan


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (27. August 2014)

Danke für deine schnelle Reaktion. 

Möglicherweise ist mein Rechner voll überladen. Zumal dieser seit 2,5 Jahren nicht mehr neu installiert wurde.

*Also ich befinde mich gerade im abgesicherten Modus.* Farben und Alles ist völlig normal. Funktioniert. Auch Flashplayer läuft hier.
 Nur wie gesagt, eben nur eingeschränkt. Sound geht halt nicht und Bilder in der Windows Galerie kann ich beispielsweise nicht öffnen.

Videos werden teilweise ruckelnd abgespielt, wahrscheinlich fehlt der Grafikkartentreiber, oder womöglich ist gerade die onBoard Grafikkarte
aktiv.


Wenn es, wie du es vermutest, die Festplatte ist, soll ich eine NEUINSTALLATION machen, oder eine neue Festplatte kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Wenn die Festplatte hin ist, muss ne neue her - eine Neuinstallation schadet aber nicht - du könntest, wenn Du die wichtigen Daten eh gesichert hast, ruhig mal Windows versuchen, neu zu installieren. Das dauert auch nicht länger als ein Festplattenscan. Und wenn es dann schon bei der Installation Probleme gibt, könntest Du dir eine neue besorgen. Wenn es dann klappt, war die alte Platte hin - wenn es da auch nicht klappt, dann muss man weitersehen ^^   aber ich sag mal: nach 6 Jahren mal die Platte zu tauschen ist so oder so keine schlechte Idee, d.h. ein Neukauf wäre kein Fehlkauf, selbst wenn das Problem dann doch woanders liegt. Dann kannst Du die alte ja als weiteren Speicherplatz nutzen.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (27. August 2014)

Ach mist. Ich hatte eben ein Text geschrieben und jetzt ist plötzlich alles weg...

Ich melde mich morgen nochmal. Besten Dank noch mal an *@Herbboy!* 

*Edit³:* Ist es normal, dass Video im abgesicherten modus so verpixelt und verfälscht sind?
*Edit²*: Welche interne Festplatte würdest du mir für mein Motherboard empfehlen?  Danke
Edit: Ich hatte nur erwähnt, dass ich möglicherweise doch einen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen lassen werde.
Aber der darf nicht mehr als 500 Euro kosten.

Da ich als Mediengestalter tätig bin und sehr viel mit Photoshop arbeite. (Farbkontrast ist wichtig).
Natürlich soll mein Rechner auch zum Spielen geeignet sein.

Mein 6 Jahre alter Rechner war zu jener Zeit auch nicht wirklich teuer und war besonders flexibel:

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4850  (512mb)
Mainboard: Gygabite EP45-DS3P
RAM: 4mal - DDR2 (PC2-6400) - Kingston (99U5315-038.A00LF) 701681FD (1024MB) -> insg. 4gb
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Soundkarte: Soundblaster (Diese möchte ich auch behalten)

Ich melde mich morgen. 
Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Als neue Platte schaust Du einfach nach 3,5 Zoll, SATA3 (auch als SATA 6 gb zu finden) und 7200 U/Min - der Rest ist egal, kostet so 45-50€ für 1000GB. zB gibt es da von Seagate die 7200.14, kann sein, dass es von der auch mehrere leicht abweichende Varianten gibt.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (27. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Als neue Platte schaust Du einfach nach 3,5 Zoll, SATA3 (auch als SATA 6 gb zu finden) und 7200 U/Min - der Rest ist egal, kostet so 45-50€ für 1000GB. zB gibt es da von Seagate die 7200.14, kann sein, dass es von der auch mehrere leicht abweichende Varianten gibt.



Danke.

Bin heute beim Aufräumen mit meinem Elenbogen auf den Power Knopf des Rechners geraten. Der Rechner ging an. Startete ganz normal (also ohne abgesicherten Modus). Funktioniert plötzlich einwandfrei. Allerdings nicht sonderlich flüssig. Dabei habe ich mich nur schlafen gelegt. Ich habe wirklich nichts getan!

Ich hatte aber ein paar Wochen zuvor ein paar Mal einen Data Crash Blue Sreen. Also ist es vermutlich doch die Festplatte.
Was meinst du?

Und bist du dir sicher, dass die genannte Festplatte auch zu meinem alten Mainboard passt? Soll ich mir eine Festplatte kaufen, die auch für meinen neuen RECHNER kompatibel ist? (Wenn ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen baue, muss ich mir ja nicht nochmal eine Festplatte kaufen. Hoffentlich verstehst du mich.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Das Board hat Sata, da kannst du also JEDE Platte, die Sata hat, schließen - egal ob Sata, Sata2 oder Sata3. Und wenn man dann eine der modernen nimmt, dann hat die halt Sata3.

und vlt. lass die Platte halt mal durchscannen mit HD Tune


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (28. August 2014)

@Herbboy,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.

Letzte Frage: Bist du dir sicher, dass es die Festplatte ist? Mein Rechner läuft wieder normal, zumal ich nichts getan habe. Allerdings, sobald ich mir ein Youtube Video länger anschaue und nebenbei paralellel ein paar Browser Fenster auf habe, und nebenbei surfe, stürzt irgendwann der Flashplayer ab, und wird grün -> Mein Bild flackert und auf einmal sagt mir Windows; _Tschuldige, aber es gab ein Problem, der Anzeigetreiber wurde neu gestartet_..

Was hälst du davo?
Vllt. ist die Grafikkarte hin? Die 4 GB Ram Arbeitsspeicher (4 mal 1024er Ram) sind weiterhin stabil, bzw. werden diese angezeigt.

Oder doch die Festplatte?

Edit: Collecting Data for Crash dump,.... Bluescreen und dann hat er neu gestartet


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Das kann man echt nicht von hier aus sagen, ohne die Festplatte, die Grafikkarte und vlt auch das Mainboard mal jeweils zu tauschen, zB mal ne andere Grafikkarte zum Test einbauen, ob es dann auch passiert => wenn ja, dann isses nicht Deine Grafikkarte schuld


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (29. August 2014)

Edit: Denn der abgesicherte Modus läuft ja einwandfrei ; - )

Liegt vermutlich an an dem Grafikkartentreiber...


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (29. August 2014)

Bringt doch alles nichts:

@Herb

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen lassen würde,
welche Einzeilteile soll ich denn kaufen?

Neues Mainboard (55 Euro)
Neues Grafikkarte (110 Euro)
Neue CPU (100 Euro)
Ram Riegel (35 Euro)

Ich habe hier einen K&M Shop hier sind ein paar Einzeilteile vorrätig.

Wenn das alles zu teuer sein sollte, dann vllt. doch meinen alten Rechner auf Trapp bringen

kaufe ich mir einfach zu meinem alten System 
eine

- Grafikkarte 
*R7 260X 2 GB GDDR5-RAM PCIe x16 DVI, HDMI*

- Festplatte
*Seagate Festplatte mit 7.200 RPM und 1TB . 64mb Cache* (Sata2)


Ich habe nur Angst, wenn ich mir die Einzelteile kaufe, dann stelle ich 
fest, dass die Einzelteile garnicht defekt waren, sondern mein Mainboard ; - )
oder CPU


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Natürlich kann es sein, dass am Ende das Board defekt ist ^^  

Was für ein Board+CPU bekommst Du denn für die genannten Preise? Sollte schon ein core i3 + Board sein.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (29. August 2014)

Das wird niemals funktionieren. Ich sitze fest und meine Kunden warten =/

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues Mainboard kaufe und eine CPU, dann müsste ich mir ja noch eine neue Grafikkarte zu legen.


Kann ich meine 1024 mb Ram Riegel (4 stück - 4096mb Ram) nicht behalten?

Also 250 Euro wollte ich jetzt investieren
Soundkarte, Netzteil und Gehäuse habe ich ja schon, sowie die Ramriegel

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die Grafikkarte Defekt ist. Weil allein schon beim Start, Bios Fehlerhaft angezeigt wird. ; - )
Also merkwürdige Punkte...

Ich versuch mein Glück mit einer neuen Grafikkarte.
Was passiert wenn ich mir die von dir genannte Grafikkarte zu lege, könnte ich die für mein neuen Rechner auch nutzen?
Will mir nicht unnötig noch eine neue zulegen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Dein Board nutzt DDR2-RAM, das passt nicht auf neuere Boards - RAM muss also neu her.

Aber 250€:
Board Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  50€
RAM G.Skill DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  35€
CPU Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 95€
Grafikkarte Club 3D Radeon R7 260X royalKing, 2GB GDDR5 (1500MHz), 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R726X6FO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 105€

Macht zusammen 285€. Wo du evlt sparen kannst: diese Grafikkarte wäre 10-15% schwächer, spart aber 30€ MSI R7 260 1GD5 OC, Radeon R7 260, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V293-026R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und/oder als CPU nur einen Pentium G3220 oder so - kostet 45€. UND vlt solltest Du auch wissen: DDR2-RAM ist inzwischen teuer, vlt. kannst Du die 4GB RAM aufgeteilt in je 2x1Gb so teuer verkaufen, dass Du davon das neue RAM eh schon finanzieren kannst


An sich kannst Du ja so oder so eine neue Grafikkarte brauchen, oder? Dann bestell die doch zuerst, und wenn das Problem dann weg ist, weiß Du sicher, dass du Board+CPU+RAM auch noch bestellen kannst ohne die Unsicherheit, dass doch die Festplatte der Grund ist. Wenn aber schon vor Bootbeginn was komisch ist, wird es wohl eher nicht die Festplatte schuld sein


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (29. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dein Board nutzt DDR2-RAM, das passt nicht auf neuere Boards - RAM muss also neu her.
> 
> Aber 250€:
> Board Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  50€
> ...





*Super Zusammenstellung!!!!!! ))))*


Ich kaufe zu erst die Grafikkarte! Die gibt's bei Conrad.
Kann ich auch die von Saphire?

Wobei Club3D auch vorrätig wäre.

Sollte es weiterhin nicht funktionieren, werde ich die, von dir genannten, Artikel kaufen.

Du hast aber noch die Festplatte vergessen! 



Edit:

Graka
Die gibt's bei Conrad
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...CIe-x16-DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort?ref=searchDetail

und die bei K&M in Berlin
http://www.kmcomputer.de/pc-kompone...73/club3d-r7-260x-royalking-2gb-2xdvi/hdmi/dp

oder


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Nach dem "oder" kommt keine dritte ^^  die bei Conrad wäre okay, auch vom Preis her. die bei km ist war arg teuer. Da kriegst Du - auch bei km - für nur 8€ mehr eine R9 270 PCIe PowerColor R9 270 TurboDuo OC 2GB DVI,HDMI,DP | AMD/ATI | PCIe | Grafikkarten | PC-Komponenten | K&M Computer Shop die locker 30% schneller wäre, vlt sogar 40%


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (30. August 2014)

*@Herbboy,*

ich habe die Grafikkarte von Konrad erworben:
Quelle
http://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/8000_8999/8600/8630/8638/792436_BB_01_FB.EPS_1000.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eingesteckt, und Rechner gestartet. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Selbst Windows 7 hat ihn erkannt.
Ich surfe gerade mit dieser Karte, dabei habe ich noch nicht mal den Treiber installiert. Ich installiere erst mal den GrakaTreiber


Ich lag mit meiner Vermutung richtig. Ich wurde auch gut von dir beraten! Vielen Dank nochmal! 
Deine Liste werde ich aber auch in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (6. September 2014)

Hallo  @*Herbboy*,

ich will wieder meinen Rechner erweitern.
Es geht um Speichermedien:

welches Medium wäre besser geeignet?

Klassiche interne Festplatte mit einer Drehscheibe oder eine SSD?
Meine interne Festplatte ist schon über 6 Jahre alt - hält nicht mehr
lange durch. 

Sei bitte ehrlich. Wenn die SSD um längen besser ist, hole ich mir
natürlich eine SSD, weiß nur nicht, ob mein MAINBOARD damit klar kommt.

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

Ne SSD ist viel schneller vor allem beim Laden von "Kleinkram", so dass der Windows-Alltag viel schneller wirkt. Aer da zahlst Du für 240GB 90€ - für den Preis bekommst Du ZWEI Festplatten zu 1000GB. Und bei 240GB passt halt nicht so viel drauf. Windows, das ein oder andere Spiel, ein paar eigene Dateien...  ist halt die Frage, ob Dir der Platz reicht. Wie viel GB hast Du denn derzeit belegt von deiner Festplatte? 

Grundsätzlich müsste Dein Board mit ner SSD klarkommen, kann aber nicht den vollen Speed nutzen, da es nur SATA2 hat. Was für ein Windows hast Du nochmal?


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (8. September 2014)

@Herbboy,

*vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung!*

Ich nutze Windows 7 und die Speicherkapazität meiner alten Festplatte beträgt: 250 GB. Reicht mir voll und ganz.
Wenn ich mir eine SSD Festplatte kaufe, gehe ich davon aus, dass Abstürze seltener auftreten? 

Der Rechner sollte wieder mal neu installiert werden. Nach 2,5 Jahren!?

 Da habe ich mir gedacht, kaufe ich mir doch gleich eine neue Festplatte.

Toll, dass mein Mainboard mit einer SSD Festplatte klar komm!


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2014)

Also, ich kann es Dir nicht versprechen, aber an sich sollte das Board mit ner SSD gut klarkommen, und eine Windows-Neuinstalll KANN die Probleme lösen, muss aber nicht. Das hängt davon ab, ob das Problem mit der Software oder Festplatte zu tun hat (dann bringt die Neuinstall was) oder mit was ganz anderem


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (8. September 2014)

Habe eben erfahren, dass die SSD Platten meistens nach 50GB den Geist aufgeben?
Also nach 3-5 Jahren gehen die kaputt. Ist da was dran?

Ich surfe regelmäßig und switche zwischen Browser und Photoshop. Nicht, dass mir 
die SSD Platte kaputt geht.

Aber vielen Dank für deine Untersützung 

Mensch, du hast ja schon 55.802 Beiträge geschrieben ... unglaublich...

Edit:

Ist die für mein SATA 2 Mainbaord geeignet?

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-7TE...e=UTF8&qid=1410198615&sr=8-1&keywords=ssd+256


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2014)

ich weiß nicht wo das gelesen hast, aber nach dem Blödsinn würde ich solche Personen/Seiten für künftige Informationen Meiden, in Anbetracht dessen das eine SSD heute schon knapp das Fünffache davon hat


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (8. September 2014)

Gibt's halt auf zahlreichen Foren zu lesen. Mich hat es abgeschreckt. Aber ich halte es eher für unwahrscheinlich.
Wie schnell sich plötzlich solch ein Gerücht verbreiten kann.

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass SSD Platten länger durch halten.
Edit: Aber mal im ernst. Da ist was Wahres dran 

Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die 20 Jahre durchhalten. 

Die Firmen müssen ja wieder Geld eintreiben... ; - ) Vllt. gehen die nach 1.000 GB automatisch kaputt.
Aber ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Habe eben erfahren, dass die SSD Platten meistens nach 50GB den Geist aufgeben?
> Also nach 3-5 Jahren gehen die kaputt. Ist da was dran?


 Völliger Unsinn. Erstens gehen die nicht einfach kaputt, sondern du kannst lediglich nichts mehr neu schreiben. Zweitens kannst Du jede "Speicherzelle" mind 1000, bei vielen SSDs auch über 5000 Mal neu überschreiben, bevor die "verbraucht" ist. 

Okay: wenn jetzt 50GB JEDEN Tag gemeint sind, dann kommt das halbwegs hin, wenn man eine SSD mit 1000 Schreibzyklen nimmt, die nur 60GB Kapazität hat: da würdest Du dann ca 1200 Tage brauchen, das sind ca. 3,3 Jahre. Aber allein wenn die SSD dann 120 und nicht nur 60GB Speicherplatz hat, siond es schon fast 7 Jahre, die du die SSD JEDEN Tag im Jahr mit 50GB überschreiben könntest.

Natürlich kann eine SSD aber auch "einfach so" kaputtgehen - genau wie eine Festplatte. Das hat aber nichts mit einer "geringen" Lebensdauer zu tun. Und vor ein paar Jahren, als die ersten SSDs für Privatleute bezahlbar wurden, da sind halt relativ viele SSDs sehr schnell "gestorben", weil die Hersteller ganz einfach noch zu wenig Erfahrung bei der Produktion und der Firmware der SSDs hatten, vor allem mit den zig-Millionen teils VÖLLIG unterschiedlichen PCs, die die Nutzer zu Hause stehen haben. 




> Samsung MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 EVO Basic interne SSD 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Ja, die sollte gehen - Du musst aber vermutlich noch einen Einbauadapter nehmen, denn Dein Gehäuse hat bestimmt keinen passenden Platz für 2,5 Zoll-Laufwerke. So einen zB http://www.amazon.de/Einbaurahmen-Festplatten-Wechselrahmen-Halterung-Schrauben/dp/B0041E7AKO

UND du musst unbedingt VOR der Windows-Installation mal im BIOS nachsehen und den IDE/SATA-Modus auf AHCI stellen (siehe Boardhandbuch), wenn der nicht eh schon auf AHCI steht. Wenn nein, dann steht da idR "IDE".


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (8. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> UND du musst unbedingt VOR der Windows-Installation mal im BIOS nachsehen und den IDE/SATA-Modus auf AHCI stellen (siehe Boardhandbuch), wenn der nicht eh schon auf AHCI steht. Wenn nein, dann steht da idR "IDE".



Interessant. Worauf bezieht sich diese Einstellung? Du meinst, damit die SSD besser flutscht?

Die Festplatte könnte ich für meinen zukünftlichen neuen Rechner mitbenutzen. Deswegen ist diese Investition nahe zu genial.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Interessant. Worauf bezieht sich diese Einstellung? Du meinst, damit die SSD besser flutscht?


 Moderne SSDs profitieren von AHCI, da bestimmte SSD-Befehle dann gleichzeitig abgearbeitet können. Das ist dann etwas schneller. Aber das sollte man in jedem Falle einstellen, und da man das NACHträglich nicht oder nur sehr umständlich machen kann, sollte man es VOR der Windows-Installation machen.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (30. September 2014)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Ich bin ein wenig überrascht. Ich habe bisher noch keine SSD gekauft, weil ich glaubte, meine alte Festplatte wird noch locker durchalten.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich wenn ich mit einem Grafikprogramm arbeite und Print Dateien erstelle, mein Rechner anscheinend
bei hohen Auflösungen nicht wirklich flüssig funktioniert.

Allein das Abspeichern dauert tatsächlich 30 Sekunden. Das war sonst nie so. Wenn ich das Programm beende, ist mein Rechner
im Allgemein, sehr langsam. Allein schon, wenn ich das Windows Mail Programm starte, dauert das Laden einfach viel zu lange.
Aufregen nützt anscheinend nichts. 

Der Rechner wurde jetzt 2 Jahre lang nicht neu installiert. Vielleicht sollte ich es mal inzwischen in Angriff nehmen. 
Aber vorher erst noch eine SSD kaufen.

Aber woran könnte es denn liegen? Liegt es vielleicht doch an dem RAM Speicher Riegel, die nicht mehr richtig funktionieren?
Oder möglicherweise die CPU?

Was meinst du Herbboy?
Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2014)

Das ist schwer zu sagen - es KANN sein, dass nur Dein Windows "verhunzt" ist und es nach einer Neuinstall wieder geht, es kann aber auch sein, dass die Platte defekt ist. Das mit dem RAM ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da ansonsten etliche Leute mit so einem PC massive Probleme haben müssten.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Ich kaufe mir heute eine SSD Festplatte. Wahrscheinlich die von Samsung. Möglicherweise auch ein Alternativ Produkt.
Muss es zwingend Samsung sein? 


Meine letzte Frage in Bezug auf die SSD. Mein Mainboard akzeptiert nur SATA II. Macht es überhaupt sinn die SSD zu 
kaufen? Ich meine die voll Geschwindigkeit erreicht man SATA II nicht.

Wollte gerade die Dateien sicherstellen, aber mein Windows will eine externe Festplatte nicht erkennen. Wie könnte ich
das Problem beheben?

Wenn ich heute die SSD Festplatte eingesteckt und mein Windows installiert habe, werde ich berichten.

Bin auf Antworten gespannt.
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Samsung Evo 840, Crucial mx100, Adata Premier SP900... die sind alle gut und nicht so teuer. Wegen SATA 2 hast du bei den MB/s zwar einen Nachteil, aber größere Vorteil - die SSD greift extrem schnell auf die Daten zum, was grad bei Kleinkram viel schneller als per HDD ist - bleibt trotzdem bestehen. 

Wegen der externen HDD: Mainboardtreiber alle aktuell?


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo @Herbboy,

die Installation verlief Anfangs merkwürdig nach der Umstellung von AHCI, denn er hat beim Aussuchen einer Partition bzw. Festplatte keine finden können. Obwohl diese angeschlossen war.

So habe ich nochmals im Bios nach geschaut und irgend Etwas umgestellt, auf "Disable" gleich1 Zeile nach der AHCI Umstellung. Dann ging's!
Edit: Die Zeile mit AHCI heißt: *SATA RAID/AHCI Mode  [AHCI]*
Edit: Die Zeile die ich im Bios geändert habe heißt*: SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode   [Enabled]*

Windows wurde nach ca. 15 Minuten installiert. Normalerweise dauert so Etwas immer Stunden. Lach.

Aber meine Grafikkarte macht jetzt Probleme. Ich habe den Grafiktreiber installiert. Der besteht ja auch aus Hydra, AMD Application und Catalyst Control Center etc.

Und beim Neustart, ist die Auflösung natürlich perfekt. Nur beim Minimieren oder maximieren der Bilder oder Browsers ruckelt es bzw. hinterlässt der Schlieren. Anscheinend stimmt da irgend Etwas nicht.

Inzwischen hat Windows schon mehrmals einen Update gestartet und Vieles installiert. Es wird nach und nach immer besser.

Oder habe ich etwa noch die onboard Grafikkarte aktiviert?


Und siehe da, die Installation ging dann.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Herbboy,
ein kleiner Nachtrag von mir:

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.

Windows hat sich inzwischen gemeldet und mir ein Update vorgeschlagen. Die Installation verlief schnell und nach dem Update, vermutlich war das Service Pack 2, lief Alles reibungslos.

Also die Grafikkarte macht jetzt mit.

Ich hätte da noch 2 Fragen, vielleicht könntest du mir diese kurz beantworten. 

1. Frage:
Wenn mein Rechner nicht arbeitet bzw. Niemand an dem Rechner sitzt und der Bildschirm dann ins Standby Modus geht, geht er nach ca. 30 min. aus bzw. stürzt er automatisch ab? Windows fragt beim Neustart sogar nach einem abgesicherten Modus, aber ich drücke dann auf Normal starten. Funktioniert aber sonst tadellos.

2. Frage:
Auf meiner externen Festplatte habe ich meine Dateien sichergestellt (Grafikprogramm Dateien). Nun möchte ich natürlich ein paar Dateien auf meine SSD kopieren, in der auch mein WINDOWS 7 installiert wurde. Darf ich einfach von einer externen Festplatte (Marke WD - Ohne Netzteil, nur mit USB kabel), kopieren? Wird es Komplikationen geben?

Bin gespannt. Ich hoffe ich bekomme von dir eine Antwort.

)))))
Danke dir.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2014)

1. das ist nicht normal, da würd ich lieber mal in den Energieoptionen es abstelllen, dass der PC in den Standby geht nach x Minuten

2. Daten kannst Du problemlos kopieren - du darfst nur nicht Dateien aus dem Windows-Ordner in neuen Windows-Ordner kopieren. Und Programme werden nicht funktionieren, nur weil du sie rüberkopierst - die musst Du neu installieren. Aber Einfach nur Daten rüberkopieren geht immer


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (5. Oktober 2014)

*@Herbboy,*

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung.

Okay, ich glaubte nur, dass meine neue SSD nicht mit der HDD "kompatibel" ist, deshalb war ich etwas skeptisch.
Nicht, dass meine SSD dann faxen macht.

Aber ich bin soweit ganz zu frieden mit meiner SSD 
Danke.

Edit: Aber ich hörte irgend Etwas von einem Migrationsprogramm?  von Samsung?
Oder ist das jetzt irrerelevant?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde dir raten, die Programme neu zu installieren, dann hast du ein frisches und funktionierendes Windows. Einige Programme können funktionieren, wenn du nur die Daten rüberkopierst, aber besser wäre eine Neuinstallation, dass sich das alles gut verträgt. Sitzt dann zwar mal einen Tag dran, aber dafür läuft dein Windows danach dann reibungslos.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Für reine Daten, also Bilder, Videos, Spielstände usw. brauchst Du kein extra Programm. So ein Programm brauchst Du nur für Backup von Windows insgesamt oder für regelmäßige "intelligente" Backups Deiner Dateien, wo dann immer nur das auf der externen HDD geupdated wird, was sich auf dem PC verändert hat, damit man nicht zB beim Sichern der Bilder und Videos 1x pro Monat jedes mal zig Dutzende Gigabyte neu sichern muss.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (8. Oktober 2014)

@Herbboy,

vielen Dank.

Kopieren ging problemlos. Läuft Alles super 

Das Problem mit dem Standby Modus habe ich gelöst, verstehe ich aber nicht. Nach 10 Minuten geht der Bildschirm aus (völlig normal)
Aber nach 30 min. kommt dann der Standby Modus und dann geht der Rechner einfach aus, wenn man ihn kurz darauf wieder anmacht, kommt sogar ein Bluescreen, allerdings ist der Rechner in der Lage sich selbst nochmal zu booten - Funktioniert dann wieder.

*Standby Modus wurde ausgeschaltet. Problem gelöst.*

Jetzt ist der Rechner aber schon 3-4 Mal abgestürzt, habe das Gefühl, dass er beim Starten länger benötigt. Könnte die SSD irgendwie einen Schaden davon getragen haben? Oder habe ich 1-2 Programme mehr installiert? 





Edit:
@Peacemaker-666

Rechner wurde, wie erwähnt, neu installiert


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

Nee, das kann an sich nicht sein, dass die SSD da nen Schaden genommen hat - aber vlt stimmt was mit dem RAM nicht? Oder mit dem Board? Darf an sich auch nicht sein, dass der Energiesparmodus nicht richtig geht. Sind ALLE Treiber denn die allerneuesten? BIOS auch?

Oder hast Du etwa Windows installiert ohne AHCI und das erst nachträglich einfach umgestellt? Das geht halt nicht, das geht entweder GAR nicht oder kann halt zu Problemen führen


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (11. Oktober 2014)

@Herrboy,

danke für deine Unterstützung. 

Der Rechner läuft nach der Neuinstallation natürlich flüssiger. Keine Frage.

Inzwischen wurden einige Updates von Windows installiert. Im Prinzip läuft Alles gut. 
Aber wenn ich Youtube aufrufe (für mich ist die Seite eines der schlechtesten programmierten Seiten im ganzen World wide web - Siehe Quellcode; - ), kommt gelegentlich ein Film, welcher "leicht ruckelt" wahrscheinlich sind das Micro-Sekunden. Aber es nervt irgendwie. Verstehe das nicht.

Oder manche Youtube Filme sind eben so schlecht geschnitten.

Ich werde wohl in Kürze ein neues:

Mainboard und eine CPU sowie Ramriegel 8Gb kaufen 

Welche Komponenten würdest du mir denn empfehlen? 
Danke


----------



## iPol0nski (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts denn mit deinem Buget aus? Das ist im Grunde entscheidend


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. Oktober 2014)

Youtube spinnt im Moment wohl generell rum. Das merke ich auch, dass viele Videos erst mal nur zehn Sekunden laufen und ich dann die Seite ein paar Mal aktualisieren muss, dass es wieder läuft. Muss also nicht zwingend an deiner Hardware liegen. Beim RAM würde ich dir das Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24-Kit empfehlen. Mainboard dann das ASRock H97 Pro4 oder das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 und beim Prozessor dann je nach Budget vom Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed bis zum Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed. Die AMD-Prozessoren hinken bei der Spieleleistung doch leider deutlich hinterher, auch wenn sie dafür günstiger sind.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (14. Oktober 2014)

@iPolonski & @Peacemaker-666

Meine Soundblaster Creative Soundkarte und mein DVD Laufwerk bleiben. Die funktionieren noch einwandfrei,
Das Gehäuse, die Festplatte und die Grafikkarte wurden ja ersetzt bzw. habe ich neue Komponenten gekauft.

Jetzt fehlt mir wie gesagt, ein Mainboard, CPU und 8GB Ram.

Vor Allem möchte ich, die SATA III Technik auskosten ; - ) Weil ich ja schon eine SSD benutze.


Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr als 200 € ausgeben. Das ist nicht sonderlich viel oder?

@Peacemaker-666 ich finde die Auswahl gut. Sind das die besten Produkte die es auf dem Markt gibt?
Bin neugierig.

und vielen Dank euch Beiden.
Viele Grüße

*
Edit:* Nun habe ich erfahren, dass es inzwischen 16 Gb Ram gibt? Dann möchte ich natürlich schon im voraus
das Beste kaufen - Also 16. Gb Ram. Ich würde dann mein Budget auf 300 Euro erhöhen. Mehr ist nicht drin.


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2014)

grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> *
> Edit:* Nun habe ich erfahren, dass es inzwischen 16 Gb Ram gibt? Dann möchte ich natürlich schon im voraus
> das Beste kaufen - Also 16. Gb Ram. Ich würde dann mein Budget auf 300 Euro erhöhen. Mehr ist nicht drin.



schmarn, du kaufst nicht das beste sondern mehr, wenn du das beste willst, kauf besseren 8GB RAM,
so würdest behaupten statt 4 8 Aldi-Steaks zu kaufen anstatt ein gutes Stück von einem Metzger


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (21. Oktober 2014)

@Herbboy,

habe so eben ein Bluescreen Absturz:
*
Collecting Data Crush dump.*


Ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm war am Laufen (lief im Hintergrund), aber ich war mit Youtube und Myvideo beschäftigt.
Irgendwann machte es "klick" und dann erschien ein Bluescreen (*Collecting Data Crush dump) * - Rechner startete neu.

Das Ganze kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Aber ich habe doch jetzt eine neue Festplatte. Sogar eine SSD.
Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?

Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, vlt mach mal die Soundkarte raus und teste eine Weile nur mit Onboardsound. Es KANN natürlich auch mal so einfach per Zufall ein Absturz kommen - mein PC zB ist an sich 100% okay, aber so alle 3-4 Monate gibt es dann doch mal nen Bluescreen


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (30. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hmm, vlt mach mal die Soundkarte raus und teste eine Weile nur mit Onboardsound. Es KANN natürlich auch mal so einfach per Zufall ein Absturz kommen - mein PC zB ist an sich 100% okay, aber so alle 3-4 Monate gibt es dann doch mal nen Bluescreen




Hey Herbboy,

für meine Abwesenheit möchte ich mich entschuldigen.

Ich möchte mich erneut für deine Antworten bedanken. Du bist immer stets dabei zurück zu schreiben ... 
Vielen Dank dafür. 

Ja, ich gebe dir Recht. Ist nun mal ein Rechner und nichts läuft "perfekt".

Ich würde sagen, ich spare für ein neues Motherboard und für 8GB RAM 
sowie eine CPU.  *Mittelklasse* Qualität? Was würdest du mir da anbieten?
Wieder von Gigabyte?

Sind 200 € Euro ausreichend? 

Ich habe sporadisch solche kleine mini Blitzeinblendungen. Pixelfehler.( 1 Milisekunde) Allerdings nur wenn
ich 2-3 Programme gleichzeitig am Laufen habe und die CPU bei 48-50 C Grad erhitzt ist.

Wenn ich diese dann schließe, bleibt die Temperatur konstant bei 38 Grad. Dank meinem CPU Lüfter. Und
Alles ist wieder gut.

Aber durch aus möglich dass mein Bildschirm daran Schuld ist. Nach 6 Jahren, man weiß ja nie.
Wobei mein EIZO aus Japan eigentlich immer fehlerfrei funktioniert hat.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2014)

50 Grad sollten überhaupt kein Problem darstellen. 


Neues Board und CPU: ich würde da mindestens einen core i5-4000er um die 160€ nehmen, damit du länger Deine Ruhe hast, und als Board kannst Du Gigabyte nehmen, oder auch ASRock - so ca 70-80€ kostet ein solides Board mit H97-Chipsatz (steht im Namen immer mit drin)


----------

